# The Tommy Hilfiger Game Boy Color



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

I was looking at the DS's that are being released in that Japanese contest and I thought of other systems that were decked out...  Like the Hey You!  Pikachu! N64 and the Pokemon Gold and Silver Game Boy Color.  Then, a huge flashback hit me from reading Nintendo Power about 6 years ago.     			  The Tommy Hilfiger Game Boy Color!  I thought, "That never happened"...  But I searched for it on Google and here it is!







It's described on http://www.kasuto.net/online_store.php?mai...e_consoles.html :

"Now you can get a Game Boy Color to match your overpriced clothes. The only difference between this and other Game Boys is that it has a tiny Tommy Hilfiger logo on it. But it's still a game boy"

Yeah, it looks like I have a better memory than I thought.     			  Anyway, what other special Game Boys do you remember?


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 14, 2005)

Something about a Game Boy Light...


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Something about a Game Boy Light...


 Yeah, I heard about that...  It was a back-lit Game Boy Pocket sold only in Japan.  Here it is with a Game Boy with clear casing (both very rare).


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 15, 2005)

They should of been made in the US...


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> They should of been made in the US...


 The Game Boy Light?  Meh, you weren't born.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 16, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What? When did theyt come out in Japan?


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Before you were born...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 17, 2005)

Also, there was something about a GCN released in Japan that could play DVDs and CDs.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 17, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Also, there was something about a GCN released in Japan that could play DVDs and CDs.


 that was the panasonic gamecube


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 17, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah. That's what it was called...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 18, 2005)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 but it was like 600 bux.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 18, 2005)

A Panasonic gamecubbe? Wierd.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 19, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> A Panasonic gamecubbe? Wierd.







That's a picture of it.
Oh, and panasonic has been partnering with nintendo since 2002.
Apparently, panasonic developed the play-yan.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 19, 2005)

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's crazy looking.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 19, 2005)

That looks like a DVD player and  GCn combined.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> That looks like a DVD player and  GCn combined.


 It is.


----------



## Mino (Jun 26, 2005)

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that thing looked really cool...


----------

